# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Koliko pelena mi treba

## coprnica

Koliko pelena trebam dnevno za novorođenog bebaca

----------


## zmaj

pozz coprnica

evo na ovom linku imaš neš o tome:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/46811-K...a-treba-kupiti


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/41635-Š...art-paket-quot
nadam se da bu od pomoći  :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

ili možda ovo

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/13900-p...novorođenćad

----------


## zmaj

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/42271-n...preporučujete

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/38880-k...in-za-početak

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/33650-J...jno-za-pocetak

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/32259-p...-za-početnike

----------


## PikiViki

A svi se ti reci oko 24. Ovih kupovnih ti treba više jer se sporije suše a tetra pelena ti treba manje jer su one nakon pranja jaako brzo suhe. Možda ti je najbolje kombinirat,15ak kupovnih i 10ak tetra (2 tetra treba za jednu složenu pelenu) pa onda kasnije kad pelene rijeđe mijenjaš imaš dovoljno i kupovnih.

----------

